# Woodturning Class this week



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

I've done a very small amount of wood turning. I have an old Montgomery Ward lathe from Circa... God only knows. It used to belong to my Great Uncle, then to my Grandfather, and I got it from him a couple years ago. 

Wife gave me a certificate to a turning class at Woodcraft this Wednesday night. In preperation, I've rebuilt my lathe stand this weekend. Should have it done tomorrow.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Got my lathe stand finished tonight. You can't tell in the pictures, but I used 1 1/2" Red Oak. The metal stands were half paint/half rust. Had them powder coated gloss black, they look awesome. Finished by spraying a few coats of satin poly until I ran out and then I sprayed a couple coats of semi-gloss poly. Again, looks really nice, IMHO. I'm so glad I took the time to do this. I'll see if I have old pictures of the original stand. It was pretty gross.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Just in time for my woodturning class tomorrow night. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice job Plowboy....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

The only thing you are gonna want is a shelf on the bottom to pile sandbags......When you have an out of balance piece they tend to "walk" across the shop on ya....:icon_wink: :icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Here's a before picture that I found.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Just got a look at your website....Mmmmm I can almost taste it ....:yes: :yes: :yes: 

I'll have to give them recipes a try....:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Burlkraft said:


> Just got a look at your website....Mmmmm I can almost taste it ....:yes: :yes: :yes:
> 
> I'll have to give them recipes a try....:icon_wink: :icon_wink:


I sell and ship sauces and rubs, too. Prices are on my site.


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, the class was okay. For $70, I could get almost two cooking classes. I think that would have been a better use of funds. But I did learn several things. On thing I learned is that my lathe isn't going to be the most easy thing to use. The lack of ease in changing speeds by manually moving and changing the belt is a PITA. Then there's the cost of tools, sharpening equipment, chucks, etc. I'll probably stick with scroll work and dimensional lumber.

Bowls look fun, but difficult. I'd like to just get good enough at spindles to make some Christmas ornaments each year.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Awwww come on Plowboy.....Once ya get to turning you'll get braver and better and next thing ya know you'll be buying a new OneWay and turning your neighbor's woodpile...:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Woodturning class*

Nice job on that table Plowboy. On the bottom shelf make a box and pour as much sand in it as you can, put a lid on and you have another shelf.
Your lathe looks like it will be fine for your getting started. Don't get discouraged and quit. Lot of people think they will make a small fortune by turning, but the only way to make a small fortune is to start with a large one. I believe it, I believe it.:yes: 
You don't need a lot of tools to turn a bowl. I just finished varnishing a bowl I turned, that is 10inch diameter by 61/2" tall,only tools I used on this baby was a bowl gouge and a scraper and sandpaper.you can do the same thing.:thumbsup:


----------

